# Kidney Infection - Can I cure it myself?



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Last night I was in horrible, awful, nasty pain. Definitely kidney pain. It was preceded by 2 days of mildly painful urination. Stupid me, I've been drinking Mountain Dew to the exclusion of no other liquids, and not enough of that to keep a mouse hydrated. I've stepped up my water and gatoraid (I hate water) intake since then, but now I've got this infection. I don't want to see a doctor unless I absolutely have to. I'm pretty sure it's not stones, the pain is constant and if I understand right, with stones, the pain comes and goes.

Symptoms: Extreme pain in flank area of back, cloudy urine, very painful, burning sensation when urinating, frequent need to urinate. The pain in my back isn't as bad as it was last night, but it's enough to keep me up again tonight. No fever, I feel fine except the pain in my back and the pain when I urinate.

Please, tell me I can cure this on my own without too much specialty stuff, we have a limited and expensive health supply store.

(I've had 1 UTI my whole life, 11 years ago, this isn't a common occurance)


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

I can't give any first hand advice, having not had one since I started doing the bulk of our medical care at home. I am certain that someone here will have some wonderful advice, so I hate to even suggest anything. I do know they hurt like the dickens so I empathize with you for sure!!!


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm not sure if the same holds true for kidney infections as it does for bladder infections, but with a bladder infection, I usually hydrate hydrate hydrate, and go to the bathroom when ever you feel you need to, no matter how much it hurts. You can drink cranberry juice, I think that is supposed to make a inhospitable habitat for those little germies. I eat lots of garlic for it's antiviral and antibacterial effects too. I have no idea if this is true for kidney infections, but it can't help to try. I wouldn't wait too long to see a doctor if it doesn't clear up fairly quickly though, because you may need antibiotics if it has gone on too long. Are you running a fever too?


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *race_kelly*
I'm not sure if the same holds true for kidney infections as it does for bladder infections, but with a bladder infection, I usually hydrate hydrate hydrate, and go to the bathroom when ever you feel you need to, no matter how much it hurts. You can drink cranberry juice, I think that is supposed to make a inhospitable habitat for those little germies. I eat lots of garlic for it's antiviral and antibacterial effects too. I have no idea if this is true for kidney infections, but it can't help to try. I wouldn't wait too long to see a doctor if it doesn't clear up fairly quickly though, because you may need antibiotics if it has gone on too long. Are you running a fever too?

I second that. I also don't know if it would work for kidney infections, but it definitely works for bladder infections and I think the principle would be the same. I would drink unsweeted very diluted cranberry juice and aim to drink 2 gallons (I'm serious







) over the next 24 hours, so that you find yourself having to pee about every 20-30 minutes minimum.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I got a kidney infection after several bladder infections that I "cured" with drinking tons of cranberry juice. I vote for go to the doctor right away. all you should need are some antibiotics so a quick care, NP, health dept. should do the trick. I wouldn't think you could flush out the kidneys like you can the bladder.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you...the pain got so bad I seriously wanted to die, so I called the doctor who took care of my stitching after my homebirth, he called in antibiotics. I hate taking them, I think I'm getting a migraine from them and I can't use dairy or use any supplements to ward off a YI (....yeah, causes migraines, everything seems to for me)....and now I'm getting a fever AFTER starting the abx and taking asprin. Sigh. So much for going hiking tomorrow







:


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Kidney infection and UTI are 2 different beasts. UTI can be cured with didn't tons of cranberry juice, but make sure its 100% juice, not cranberry cocktail. I have had a bunch of UTIs. Only once have I had a kidney infection. I was 20 wks Preg, running a fever, and had such a bad headache, I felt like there was a knife in my head. Tylenol would not even touch the pain. I ended up in the ER. On IV for fluids and abx, getting all kinda tests, and ended up needing percocet for my head!


----------

